# Có Phải Chụp Ảnh Cưới Ở Queen Brial Studio Giá Mềm Mà Chất Lượng?



## savi1111 (9 Tháng ba 2016)

Hai vc thì đều là nhân viên quèn, làm công ăn lương, nên thu nhập cũng tạm gọi là ổn đinh. Để chuẩn bị cho cưới xin 2 vc e cũng tiết kiệm mọi khoản, lúc đầu còn ko định chụp ảnh cưới, nhưng lại nghĩ chuyện cưới xin là chuyện cả đời, cũng nên làm một bộ ảnh để làm kỉ niệm. E tìm hiểu trên mạng thấy ảnh viện áo cưới này thấy giá album của họ cũng hấp dẫn, mà còn đang giảm giá 50%, nhưng lại không biết chất lượng thực sự thế nào. Nhà mình có chị nào chụp ảnh ở đây rồi thì tư vấn e với ạ? Giá mềm mà ảnh đẹp nữa thì đúng là tuyệt vời


----------



## stopinmymind (9 Tháng ba 2016)

Giảm 50% cơ à, thế thì quất luôn đuê chị ơi << cái Queen brial nghe cũng có tiếng tăm mà lại còn sale là chuyện không vừa đâu ợ, quất nhanh không họ đổi ý =))=))


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (11 Tháng ba 2016)

Ngày trước mình có chụp ảnh cưới đúng bên Queen Bridal này đó bạn ơi :x:x:x
Dạo mình chụp gói có 3 triệu mà đẹp lung linh là lên luôn ><><><
Bạn bè xem album ai cũng khen góc chụp đẹp, cách xử lý ánh sáng và góc ảnh quá nghệ thuật hehe, có người còn hỏi chắc cũng tốn cả chục triệu ý nhở =P~, phổng mũi vcc lun :-j:-j:-j:-j


----------



## stopinmymind (11 Tháng ba 2016)

sickendnought đã viết:


> hự, j mà mẹ nó cứ như thiếu nơi chụp ảnh cưới ko bằng, em thấy trên mạng quảng cáo đầy rẫy ra đấy, chỉ lo thiếu tiền chứ thiếu gì chỗ chụp, còn chất lượng thì tiền nào của nấy cả thoai $-)


Ừ thì nhiều nơi giảm giá nhưng quan trọng là bên nào chất lượng ra sao mẹ ơi, mấy ông studio lèm nhèm thì nói làm gì, bên Queen Bridal đang sale những 50% kia kìa, bình thường bên này đông khách lắm đó ạ, có hôm bạn em đến phải đợi mãi mới đến lượt tư vấn đó ạ, tại vì khách đến nhiều quá ) ở đây đắt khách lắm mẹ ơi b-), mẹ nào có ý định thì đặt gạch đợt này đi cho hạt dẻ :-bd


----------



## savi1111 (12 Tháng ba 2016)

Taka_Vietnam đã viết:


> Ngày trước mình có chụp ảnh cưới đúng bên Queen Bridal này đó bạn ơi :x:x:x
> Dạo mình chụp gói có 3 triệu mà đẹp lung linh là lên luôn ><><><
> Bạn bè xem album ai cũng khen góc chụp đẹp, cách xử lý ánh sáng và góc ảnh quá nghệ thuật hehe, có người còn hỏi chắc cũng tốn cả chục triệu ý nhở =P~, phổng mũi vcc lun :-j:-j:-j:-j


3 triệu mà cũng đẹp như thế cơ ạ??? Mẹ có nói quá không đấy? em thì lần đầu  chưa có kinh nghiệm cũng chẳng biết hỏi ai, tìm trên mạng thấy nhiều người đánh giá Queen Bridal này cũng được nhưng em muốn hỏi thực tế trải nghiệm của các mẹ nhà mình cho yên tâm ạ \/\/


----------



## Igymfitness (12 Tháng ba 2016)

rebecar đã viết:


> Đã không có điều kiện còn thích đú, bày vẽ chụp ảnh cưới làm cái gì, dành tiền mà mua bỉm sữa cho con đê bạn ơi. Tiết kiệm dc tí nào tốt tí ấy. Chứ đua đòi làm gì !!


Chụp ảnh cưới mà kêu là đua đòi @-) nghe kiểu nói chuyện chắc bác có điều kiện lắm nhỉ :-w:-w cưới xin mà không có bộ ảnh thì nói gì là cưới xin 8->8->8->
Thớt cứ làm bộ hoành tá tràng vào, chứ đừng chụp tàm tạm sau này nhìn lại thấy tiếc thì không kịp đâu


----------



## stopinmymind (12 Tháng ba 2016)

sickendnought đã viết:


> Nổi tiếng ở đâu chả biết, em đây cũng biết phần lớn các studio lớn lớn thế mà chả bao giờ nghe nói đến queen bridal là cái ma gì, bác như có hơi hướng chém gió


Ơ hay thế cứ bạn biết thì ảnh viện Queen Bridal mới được phép nổi tiếng ah ?? Đợi bạn biết đến thì chắc tới tết tây .Bạn nhìn lại mình đi xem khả năng hiểu sâu biết rộng nó mênh mông nhường nào nhóe, thử hỏi mọi người trên đây coi 10 người thì đến 9 người biết Queen Bridal nó là cái gì nha. Không biết gì mà cứ mình bác học lắm :-":-"


----------



## savi1111 (15 Tháng ba 2016)

noname2902 đã viết:


> Quan điểm của em là 2 vợ chồng thuê váy với vest, đem theo cái máy ảnh hoặc nhờ bạn đi cùng, ra bờ hồ, vườn hoa con cóc, khu tràng tiền ... chụp mỗi điểm lấy một vài cái, về lọc ra chọn 1 vài cái đẹp, phóng 2 ảnh lớn thế là ô kê con dê, đó là cách giúp tiết kiệm cho những người kinh tế eo hẹp đó ạ :-j:-j:-j:-j


Thôi thôi em thấy thế còn rườm rà quá tội  :-" nghĩ đi nghĩ lại thì ảnh cưới cũng phải có bộ rực rỡ để đời, dù có eo hẹp thì em cũng cố được mẹ ạ, giờ chỉ phân vân bên Queen Bridal này có được không thôi ạ :">


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (15 Tháng ba 2016)

rolypoly đã viết:


> Bạn ơi ảnh viện áo cưới Queen Bridal có phải là bên này http://www.queenbridal.vn/ không ạ???? Mình đang tìm địa chỉ uy tín mà giá vừa phải cho đứa em gái mình chụp ảnh cưới vào tháng tới nên tiện đây hỏi các bạn luôn :x:x


Chuẩn rồi đó bạn ơi  bên Queen bridal này có tiếng là chụp ảnh đẹp mà giá rẻ nhất lun đó ; nghe đâu như đang giảm giá các gói chụp ác liệt lắm, bạn mách em gái qua đó mà tham khảo coi ưng hem <


----------



## Igymfitness (15 Tháng ba 2016)

sickendnought đã viết:


> Nổi tiếng ở đâu chả biết, em đây cũng biết phần lớn các studio lớn lớn thế mà chả bao giờ nghe nói đến queen bridal là cái ma gì, bác như có hơi hướng chém gió


Chắc bác không để ý thôi chứ cái Queen bridal này cũng có thương hiệu trong giới ảnh cưới đóa chớ bác, bạn bè em nhiều đứa chụp ảnh cưới bên này mừ, giá rẻ mà ảnh đẹp bác ạ!!!


----------



## savi1111 (15 Tháng ba 2016)

troublemaker đã viết:


> Có cưới xin mới biết nhiều việc ong thủ thía nèo các bác nhẩy  hết lo cỗ bàn, nhà cửa, rồi mời mọc bạn bè người thân, lại thêm mấy khoản nhẫn cưới với chụp ảnh cưới nữa, sau cưới cô dâu chú rể ko tụt cân nào thì hơi phí \/\/\/\/\/\/


Dạ chuẩn mẹ nó ạ, hàng núi công việc chưa xong nè mẹ ơi, nhưng việc của mình thì mình phải lo thôi chứ biết làm thế nào được huhu cố gắng vậy, em mãi chưa chốt được có nên chụp ảnh cưới bên Queen Bridal này không, chờ các mẹ thông thái tư vấn tiếp vậy :-*


----------



## stopinmymind (18 Tháng ba 2016)

heopig2012 đã viết:


> Có phải bác đang nói đến bọn này không ạ? Được khuyến mại 50% lại còn tặng kèm cơ số thế này thì bảo làm sao chẳng đắt khách.


Chuẩn đó mn ơi  Queen Bridal cũng nổi tiếng mà, mặt bằng ko lớn lắm nhưng được cái đông khách  mẹ nếu có ý định chụp choẹt j bên này thì gọi điện mà đặt gạch trước nhé


----------



## Shopping (19 Tháng ba 2016)

Ra Tết thấy lắm người cưới ghê ta, làm em đi đám cưới liên tọi hzzz, mới được nửa tháng mà đi gần 3 củ tiền mừng, kiếm bao jo cho lại đây hu hu (


----------



## thienthandangyeu (19 Tháng ba 2016)

Em nghĩ bác thớt qua thẳng cái bên ảnh viện Queen bridal đó coi mặt mũi thế nào , nhờ họ tư vấn các gói cho chuẩn, nhớ hỏi kỹ những thứ mình được nhận nhé  mà ko thì bác điện qua cho lẹ em thấy trên web họ có số nè 043.226.2167. Chúc bác nhanh chốt được )


----------



## Shopping (19 Tháng ba 2016)

rebecar đã viết:


> Bác bình luận liên quan quá :-? mà cưới xin người ta mời là việc người ta còn đi hay không là quyền của bác cơ mà ) mà đi nhiều hay ít thì sau này cưới họ khắc trả lại bác, gì phải sốt ruột ||


Trước mắt là xoay tiền mừng đã, chứ tớ chả nghĩ được xa xôi như bạn, đi pố gần tháng lương rồi chứ ít ỏi gì đâu, đúng là cơm bụi giá cao 8->


----------



## thienthandangyeu (19 Tháng ba 2016)

sickendnought đã viết:


> hự, j mà mẹ nó cứ như thiếu nơi chụp ảnh cưới ko bằng, em thấy trên mạng quảng cáo đầy rẫy ra đấy, chỉ lo thiếu tiền chứ thiếu gì chỗ chụp, còn chất lượng thì tiền nào của nấy cả thoai $-)


Không hẳn đâu bạn ạ, ảnh viện áo cưới nhiều thì nhiều thật nhưng ko phải chỗ nào cũng như chỗ nào, theo em thì mẹ thớt nhắm chọn những nơi vừa phải như Queen Bridal là hay đó, tuy rằng mặt bằng ko rực rỡ nhưng quan trọng là chất lượng ngon, em nói thật chứ đừng mà ham hố những chỗ nhìn long lanh huy hoàng nhé, tiền thuê mặt bằng tốn kém, tiền quảng cáo các kiểu nữa ... to nhưng chưa chắc đã chất )


----------



## savi1111 (23 Tháng ba 2016)

lananh8xpub đã viết:


> Em cũng mới chụp ảnh cưới nhưng chụp bên tuarts, nhưng phải nói trước là giá bên này chát lắm đó nha, gói rẻ nhất cũng 8 củ lận, nên nếu anh chị nào muốn chụp rẻ rẻ một chút thì ko nên qua đây  không đỡ được đâu ạ, giá tốt mà chất cũng ok thì cái studio Queen bridal chị chủ top hỏi cũng được đó, bên này cũng có tiếng về giá rẻ nhất đất Hà thành mà! Bạn bè em cũng kha khá đứa chụp bên này :bz:bz:bz


Dạ em cảm ơn chị nhé! em muốn tìm chỗ chụp ảnh giá mềm chút thôi ạ, Queen Bridal cũng thấy nhiều người tin tưởng, để lúc nào em qua luôn bên này coi sao mới được


----------



## ThuyTron (11 Tháng năm 2017)

Tiền nào của ấy thôi. Chụp ảnh cưới đẹp mình thấy chỗ Nupakachi ở Đống  Đa chụp được ảnh có màu ảnh trong veo Thấy bảo hên này độc quyền công nghệ blend màu vintage đúng chất cơ mà.


----------

